# John Deere throws oil out exhaust



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

This rider is my Daughters and it is currently blowing oil out the exhaust and barely running.

Son in law said it started hard and made a loud backfire. 
the details are;

John Deere STX46 (puchased June 1995)
Model # CV145 (Kohler?)
Engine Serial Number - 2500224179
Vehicle Serial Number - M00STXG243045

I have not checked this thing out myself as of yet.
I am wondering if a blown head gasket could be causing this or is it more likely a bad/burnt valve?

Any insight would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

Check the air filter , over filled with oil, gas in the oil.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, a blown head gasket could cause this. Bad or burnt valves should not cause any excess oil usage. Like the previous post indicated, check the oil level and make sure it's not contaminated with fuel. It's also possible that the engine may have a sheared flywheel key, but this would only cause rough running or hard starting.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Update!

She had gas in the Oil just like you guys thought. 
I changed the Oil and Filter, put in new air filter and fired it up, smoked like a freight train but ran.
After all the oil burned out of the muffler (30 min), she now runs fine and does not smoke.
Son in Law now knows to shut off the fuel when done running the machine.
Thanks for the help!
Keith


----------

